

Do you resent spending too much time on school/university? - amichail

It might seem like a waste of time that could have been better spent on startups.
======
MaysonL
Grade school and high school were almost completely negative for me: the only
things I learned there were laziness and procrastination (still besetting
vices).

------
tokenadult
Why resent having the opportunity to work hard? That's always good for
personal development.

I can concede the point that for many learners, there will be more personal
satisfaction--because of more learning--from starting a new business than from
attending school. I'm quite a skeptic about schooling as an enterprise,

<http://learninfreedom.org/>

but sometimes when you're in school, you just have to make the most of it, and
sustain your motivation by thinking about what lies ahead after school. In
fact, now that I've just typed that sentence, I remember that that is pg's
advice in his essay "What You'll Wish You'd Known,"

<http://paulgraham.com/hs.html>

which I urge a lot of young people to read. School is your day job for a
while, perhaps. Do it well, but don't let it define you.

~~~
amichail
Startups aren't easy. They demand your full attention.

------
hapless
For me, it turned out to be a waste of time that could have been spent on
literally anything else at all. My experiences were sufficiently negative that
it probably would have been more constructive for me to sit on my ass and
drink beer than go to high school or college.

Temperment matters. You are not me. Your mileage will 100% certainly vary.

Asking us whether we regret our choices should not inform yours.

